# Electronic deposit of checks



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The internet site for our bank has always allowed members to scan checks and electronically transfer the images to be deposited into their accounts. This feature saves us a 35-mile drive to town to deposit checks. It's a great feature.

Now the bank has informed us that this feature will be discontinued next month. However, we can scan and deposit checks using our smartphone and their app. The problem is we do not have a smartphone, just an old-fashioned flip phone.

My question is, is there a work around for this. Can a person download an app meant for a smartphone to their computer. Then, just use their computer to do essentially the same thing that the smartphone would do?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Get a tablet


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Isn't a tablet a computer with a small screen?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Isn't a tablet a computer with a small screen?


Different operating system. The apps operate on Android or the apple os. It is the way those pictapps take pictures of the checks. They can verify almost instantly that the amounts and other details are correct. Mine will not let you deposit a check if the details are not right.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Isn't a tablet a computer with a small screen?


A tablet is really just a phone with a bigger screen that you can't use to make a phone call.  The banks app would work on a tablet.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

There are several Android emulators, some better and more complete than others. There is also an x86 version Android. This can be installed in a regular x86 computer or you can run it in a virtual machine.

One of my basket of future projects is to see if I can get Kindle for Android running either in an emulator or in x86 version Android via virtual machine. This cause writing on wall that since last version Kindle for PC that will run in WINE is 1.17. Amazon no longer lets one use any version below 1.16. I am sure they will discontinue support of 1.16 and 1.17 sooner than later. 

Ok, found the post:



> update: I got the Kindle for Android app running on my mac, with the "Genymotion" android emulator.
> Guess it will work the same way on Windows!
> 
> How to do this:
> ...


from here: https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226477

My point being if this "Genymotion" emulator works for Kindle app, then it probably work for something like your banking app. Be aware though that an Android app is intended to be used on a phone so will want to use your phone camera rather than a scanned image. Should be interesting. Pretty sure there is a free personal use version Genymotion. 

Like most things its choice of time or money. If you like tinkering and have time, try the emulator or run x86 version in VM. If money is trivial to you, buy a decent Android tablet with a camera. There are also Phablets out there, tablets that you can use like a phone. Though honestly cant imagine holding a ten inch tablet up to my ear....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh another option, do you really deposit that many checks? How about banking by mail. I was disgusted when after rescanning several times my bank wouldnt accept the scan. It was an $8 dividend check from electric coop. Well they still offer free checks (only send 13 at a time) and postage paid envelopes to mail in deposits. I requested the envelopes and mailed the check in. Hey they are the ones that thought I was trying to cheat them on $8 scanned check, let them pay for it. The check mailed in had no problem being deposited.

But I get it, I dont have an Android/iOS phone and online deposit is handy, especially for few occasional check deposits. If you try the emulator or x86 version Android, give feedback if it worked. I would just deposit by mail as I am not buying some stupid tablet that would only be used to deposit a check once in a blue moon. I really dont like smart phones or tablets.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

HJ, what language are you writing in?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://www.genymotion.com/fun-zone/ This is the free version android emulator for personal use.

https://www.android-x86.org/ This is x86 version of Android. You can install it on PC or run it in virtual machine.

https://www.virtualbox.org/ This is Oracle Virtual Box. Can run most available operating systems on top of either windows or linux. You need very minimum of 4GB RAM. Remember with this you are running two operating systems at same time on one computer.


All three of these are free for personal use.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

That is exactly why they are moving to apps. They are much better these days in dealing with checks. Very few problems and almost immediately you know if there is a problem.

You could get one of those inexpensive pays as you go plans and a cheap smart phone.

The key is the camera phone and I can't see emulators working well.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> View attachment 78312
> HJ, what language are you writing in?


I know, banking by snail mail is pretty confusing....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> That is exactly why they are moving to apps. They are much better these days in dealing with checks. Very few problems and almost immediately you know if there is a problem.
> 
> You could get one of those inexpensive pays as you go plans and a cheap smart phone.
> 
> The key is the camera phone and I can't see emulators working well.


Oh there is another option, some phones can connect via wifi to make calls, so if you found a cheap phone that can connect via wifi and also can run your bank's app.... you wouldnt need it to use your phone connection. It would only go online via wifi.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Oh there is another option, some phones can connect via wifi to make calls, so if you found a cheap phone that can connect via wifi and also can run your bank's app.... you wouldnt need it to use your phone connection. It would only go online via wifi.


That would work. Same thing a tablet would do.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Oh there is another option, some phones can connect via wifi to make calls, so if you found a cheap phone that can connect via wifi and also can run your bank's app....


Actually, I can connect to WiFi with my flip phone. But, I never do because the screen is a 2-inch square which makes it very hard to read any thing. I do not have a data plan for the phone. 

Is there a possibility of tethering my flip phone to my laptop so I can use the laptop's screen to more easily see things?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Actually, I can connect to WiFi with my flip phone. But, I never do because the screen is a 2-inch square which makes it very hard to read any thing. I do not have a data plan for the phone.
> 
> Is there a possibility of tethering my flip phone to my laptop so I can use the laptop's screen to more easily see things?


Some flip phones can tether but only to either share data (download pics) or to share their internet connection. I have an old 3G phone and cheap data plan from RedPocket that I use for ALL my internet. Redpocket is ok with tethering and cheapest cell data I found. No DSL or cable out where I am. And cell is lot more convenient than satellite. Dialup is pointless in 2019 unless you just do brief text only emails via an email client.

But short answer, no you cant project your flip phone screen onto your desktop. Now with a smart phone and lot hocus pocus you can do this. But if you had a smart phone, you wouldnt need to.... And wouldnt matter anyway since your flip phone isnt android so cant run your banking app.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> That would work. Same thing a tablet would do.


Just figure might find an old phone whole lot cheaper than tablet. As long as it could connect via wifi, wouldnt have to worry about phone networks or anything. I have read articles that people down on luck get such an old phone and make calls free that way even if phone is locked from cell network for non payment. You do need some kind of voicemail service if you want to receive calls.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh make sure of what minimum version Android your bank app needs. Some apps can work on very old Android systems, some need fairly current version.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> That is exactly why they are moving to apps. They are much better these days in dealing with checks. Very few problems and almost immediately you know if there is a problem.
> 
> You could get one of those inexpensive pays as you go plans and a cheap smart phone.
> 
> The key is the camera phone and I can't see emulators working well.


I wonder if the app needs to be in charge of the camera or if you can point it to pic taken manually? Lot laptops anymore have cameras, or you can even use an external webcam type camera connected via usb. I have a mini laptop with camera and I played some with it. You can set it to snap photos. Depends on software you use to control it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> I wonder if the app needs to be in charge of the camera or if you can point it to pic taken manually? Lot laptops anymore have cameras, or you can even use an external webcam type camera connected via usb. I have a mini laptop with camera and I played some with it. You can set it to snap photos. Depends on software you use to control it.


It needs to have use of the camera. You tap on the screen where it says front of check or back of check and get it so the check is in a red rectangle. Then it does the focus and tells you when bit has the picture it needs. It is really quick and easy compared to previous software versions.

I personally would get a cheap smart phone a or tablet and wifi as you said.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just mail it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I was curious since I might be in same situation sometime. Well my bank, the Android app needs Android 5.0 or higher. 

So off to ebay looking for for cheapest functional Android 5.0 cell phone, even one with bad IEMI number be ok for this as you would connect via wifi not cell network. Put it this way cheapest buy it now that I found that hadnt been run over by a car or something was $15. Now that comes with a caveat. It comes with Android 4.xxx something but is upgradable to Android 5.0. Now where you are not using it on cell network, not sure how easy such is to upgrade. Dont they usually auto upgrade you if your phone is capable of it? 

But anyway that gives you an idea. Need to see what your bank's app requires. It may require lesser or greater version Android. Oh cheapest used Android 5 tablet I found was $23 shipped. I dont know, but might have greater longevity with a used phone than a used cheapo tablet. 

Unless you do bunch checks, probably USPS is best way to go, assuming your mailbox isnt miles away.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, not big deal to upgrade:



> Connect your *Android phone* to the Wi-Fi Network. Go to Settings > About device, then tap System *Updates* > Check for *Updates* > *Update* to download and install the latest *Android* version. Your *phone* will automatically reboot and *upgrade* to the new *Android* version when the installation completed.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Unless I really needed the check in my account _now,_ I'd just save it until I went to town. For some reason I like the face to face and a receipt.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have deposited hundreds of check s over the last few years using my app. That is lots of saved driving and stamps and not one problem.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

painterswife said:


> I have deposited hundreds of check s over the last few years using my app. That is lots of saved driving and stamps and not one problem.


Same here, it sure is convenient.
It is also easy to move funds from one bank to another.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My favorite things is using my fingerprint as my password.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Cabin Fever said:


> The internet site for our bank has always allowed members to scan checks and electronically transfer the images to be deposited into their accounts. This feature saves us a 35-mile drive to town to deposit checks. It's a great feature.
> 
> Now the bank has informed us that this feature will be discontinued next month. However, we can scan and deposit checks using our smartphone and their app. The problem is we do not have a smartphone, just an old-fashioned flip phone.
> 
> My question is, is there a work around for this. Can a person download an app meant for a smartphone to their computer. Then, just use their computer to do essentially the same thing that the smartphone would do?


Amazon sells tablets that would get the job done new for $50


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

When we first moved from FL to TX, our bank (Wachovia) was not in Texas yet, While we both had direct deposit, any checks we did receive, I mailed in. We used ATM's to get spending cash. Wachovia finally got here and a year or so later got taken over by Wells Fargo as part of the whole banking fiasco.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Is there a possibility of tethering my flip phone to my laptop so I can use the laptop's screen to more easily see things?


I'd be surprised if you could do it with a flip phone but it can be done with a smart phone if your plan allows tethering. That's how I access the internet now. 
I get to use my normal keyboard and monitor and only use the phone for the connection.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> The internet site for our bank has always allowed members to scan checks and electronically transfer the images to be deposited into their accounts. This feature saves us a 35-mile drive to town to deposit checks. It's a great feature.
> 
> Now the bank has informed us that this feature will be discontinued next month. However, we can scan and deposit checks using our smartphone and their app. The problem is we do not have a smartphone, just an old-fashioned flip phone.
> 
> My question is, is there a work around for this. Can a person download an app meant for a smartphone to their computer. Then, just use their computer to do essentially the same thing that the smartphone would do?



Is there an ATM closer than that 35 mile drive?
I deposit checks sometimes that way and they scan them and print out a paper receipt for proof of your deposit.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd be surprised if you could do it with a flip phone but it can be done with a smart phone if your plan allows tethering. That's how I access the internet now.
> I get to use my normal keyboard and monitor and only use the phone for the connection.


it depends on the phone, some "dumb" phones can tether to share their internet connection. Some cant. But I dont believe he wants to share an internet connection. He is thinking to see the phone screen on computer monitor. I get it, those tiny screens on flip phone are not really good for much more than dialing a number. 

I remember reading in some article of how to use your phone as your main computer that you can do this with a smart phone. And for all I know might now be some app to make it easy. Back at time of article it was not easy.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

AS several have noted, Get a tablet or just get an old smart phone. YOu dont need to have phone service on the phone. Use the smart phone over wifi. Many banks never permitted self scanning of images because of the very inconstant images. Using an app allows for that consistancy. You can get a smart phone for dirt cheap. Get one with a bad sim card. Will never work as a phone but usable for any "smartphone" programs.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> Is there an ATM closer than that 35 mile drive?
> I deposit checks sometimes that way and they scan them and print out a paper receipt for proof of your deposit.


The bank (US Bank) does have ATMs nearer to us, but none of them accept deposits. The only US Bank ATM that I've ever seen that accepts deposits is one right at the bank in a drive-up lane.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> AS several have noted, Get a tablet or just get an old smart phone. YOu dont need to have phone service on the phone. Use the smart phone over wifi. Many banks never permitted self scanning of images because of the very inconstant images. Using an app allows for that consistancy. You can get a smart phone for dirt cheap. Get one with a bad sim card. Will never work as a phone but usable for any "smartphone" programs.


That's a good idea. I'll ask the kids if any of them have an old phone or maybe ask around work.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Know what version Android that old phone has or can be upgraded to. Doesnt do you any good if your app needs version 5.0 and the phone you find has version 2.2..


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Apparently you can use an Android emulator: https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidQue.../safe_to_use_android_emulator_bluestacks_for/

This guy has used Bluestacks and gotten his bank app working. However he was looking at another emulator he thought might be better but it couldnt access the camera on win10 laptop he wanted to use. So apparently the emulators will work on laptop with camera for banking app, but maybe better on some than others.

Add this to my project bucket list. I have one or two old laptops with camera built in, though they dont have enough memory for VM and not sure if capable running x86 version Android. Do have a usb webcam around somewhere, but that thing is so ancient not sure it works with anything anymore.

Oh here is an interesting article on using banking app via emulator: https://windows10app.com/u-s-bank-access-online-mobile-app-for-windows-10.html

Sure there are more mentions though doesnt seem a real popular thing. Guess cause anymore just about everybody has a smart phone???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

po boy said:


> It is also easy to move funds from one bank to another.


I constantly move money from my account to someone else's.
I don't want that to be too easy, since it flows out fast enough already.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Apparently you can use an Android emulator: https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidQue.../safe_to_use_android_emulator_bluestacks_for/
> 
> This guy has used Bluestacks and gotten his bank app working. However he was looking at another emulator he thought might be better but it couldnt access the camera on win10 laptop he wanted to use. So apparently the emulators will work on laptop with camera for banking app, but maybe better on some than others.
> 
> ...


I am always leery about downloading software from unknown (to me) sources on the internet. Is windows10app safe?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I would probably go with genymotion emulator I mentioned earlier, but if you want bluestacks, go directly to the bluestacks website: https://www.bluestacks.com/ Always some risk downloading from a third party site.

There is a very nice Android emulator available for linux called Anbox. I tried, it had no problem with operating system, but said my computer's 64bit processor was too old, didnt have something Anbox needed.

Always best to go to the source for any software. Middlemen unfortunately can and will alter software adding unpleasant stuff you dont want. Some old stuff, you have no choice. Though its also not as popular so not much incentive to add nasties to it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I guess I am interested enough in this, that I just ordered a webcam on ebay for shipped price of $3, so you know its top quality.... But that old one I have somewhere, pretty sure it wont work, plus it was very low resolution. And the laptop I have with webcam built in, its frankly nothing to write home about. It functions, thats about it. Also thinking about it, might be nicer to have a camera you can move without moving whole dang computer.

This thread got my attention cause I know lot banks anymore only do the phone app. And if yours is eliminating computer way submitting a scan of check, suspect mine could well do same. I personally dont see why they cant continue offering both, but some bean counter said they could save $15 a year eliminating the less popular method.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The last time I went to the bank in person (drive thru) there was one person working both the counter and window and two employees standing around talking. They couldn't be bothered to come to the window while the counter lady was busy. I'll be mailing the deposits from now on.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Get a closer bank. 

Jeff


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Good Grief; I'd never go to so much trouble to fiddle with a check. I have preprinted envelopes to send checks to the credit union and the 
C. U. pays all my bills. The only one that needs even an OK from me is the one that pays my credit card balances because that varies so much. All others get a predetermined fixed amount each month. I'm six months ahead on the water will, about even with the electric company, the garbage people get a check each quarter---all I have to do is check the statements to see that my income is being deposited. I usually mail one envelope per month.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> Good Grief; I'd never go to so much trouble to fiddle with a check. I have preprinted envelopes to send checks to the credit union and the
> C. U. pays all my bills. The only one that needs even an OK from me is the one that pays my credit card balances because that varies so much. All others get a predetermined fixed amount each month. I'm six months ahead on the water will, about even with the electric company, the garbage people get a check each quarter---all I have to do is check the statements to see that my income is being deposited. I usually mail one envelope per month.


I've been thinking this would be the route to take for us, too. With that said, our post office is a 12 mile round trip. We use a PO box in town. We do not have a mail box at the end of our driveway.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"With that said, our post office is a 12 mile round trip. We use a PO box in town."

We spend at least five days a week out here at the hovel. The condo in town is where the PO delivers our mail. I can check the credit union account by computer here at the cabin, and If I must I can mail an envelope here as the PO is only a couple of miles away. Nevertheless, it is much easier to let the credit union worry about paying our bills, especially if we want to be gone for a while. All that aside, I do keep a checkbook in by travel bag "just in case".


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey there Cabin...I have some Smart Phones sitting in a drawer..would be happy to mail one to you if you'd like ...PM me your address .....they are all IPhones...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

BostonLesley said:


> Hey there Cabin...I have some Smart Phones sitting in a drawer..would be happy to mail one to you if you'd like ...PM me your address .....they are all IPhones...


PM sent! Thank you very much for your generosity. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

@BostonLesley, this is odd. I get an error message when I attempt to send you a PM. Maybe you could send me a PM first and I'll reply with my address. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Cabin Fever said:


> @BostonLesley, this is odd. I get an error message when I attempt to send you a PM. Maybe you could send me a PM first and I'll reply with my address. Sorry for the trouble.
> 
> View attachment 78400


try sending a PM again, I changed some setting that was set up for that number.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

LT2108 said:


> try sending a PM again, I changed some setting that was set up for that number.


What ever you did worked. Message has been sent. Thank you.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> What ever you did worked. Message has been sent. Thank you.


smart phone & charger mailed to you today


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

BostonLesley said:


> smart phone & charger mailed to you today


Thank you very much!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I got the cheap usb camera. It does work as deskcam, but if its any better than that ancient one , couldnt prove it by me. There were no instructions, no drivers, nothing but little plastic camera. I used linux program called cheese to test it. I seriously doubt it has enough resolution for depositing checks. In other words, the description of it claiming 5MP was a lie. If its even 2MP, I will eat it.


----------

